# Buongiorno



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiorno a tutti !!! 

Che fate nel Week?  Io dovrò cucinare per ospiti vari e variegati e sono un Po stanca per l'effetto radioooooooo...un caffè doppio mi ci vuole: D


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiorno a tutti anche da parte mia!

Questo per me é un we figli-free visto che sono fuori. Stamattina seduta per colore capelli e stasera cenetta di pesce con altra coppia. Il tempo é brutto, credo che nel 2017 sia caduta più acqua, tra neve e pioggia, che in tutto l'ultimo decennio.

Ps: Fiamma, sei una donna dalle risorse infinite, la tua cena sarà un successo di sicuro, ma tu riguardati per quello che puoi :inlove::inlove::sorriso4::inlove::abbraccio::inlove::abbraccio::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti !!! View attachment 12599
> 
> Che fate nel Week?  Io dovrò cucinare per ospiti vari e variegati e sono un Po stanca per l'effetto radioooooooo...un caffè doppio mi ci vuole: D


Vado a sentire il mio migliore amico che suona in un locale..
Una serata tutta per me
Mi viene da ridere perché non sono mai andata in un locale da sola. Una prima volta stupida che però un po' mi mette a disagio. 
Sono imbarazzata all'idea di stare a un tavolo da sola..però ci tengo a vederlo e lui ci tiene ad avermi li


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vado a sentire il mio migliore amico che suona in un locale..
> Una serata tutta per me
> Mi viene da ridere perché non sono mai andata in un locale da sola. Una prima volta stupida che però un po' mi mette a disagio.
> Sono imbarazzata all'idea di stare a un tavolo da sola..però ci tengo a vederlo e lui ci tiene ad avermi li


Forte! Come stai?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vado a sentire il mio migliore amico che suona in un locale..
> Una serata tutta per me
> Mi viene da ridere perché non sono mai andata in un locale da sola. Una prima volta stupida che però un po' mi mette a disagio.
> Sono imbarazzata all'idea di stare a un tavolo da sola..però ci tengo a vederlo e lui ci tiene ad avermi li


Sarà una serata bellissima...vedrai :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Forte! Come stai?


Giorni stranamente tranquilli
Qualche pensiero per il figlio grande e quindi sono contenta che ci sia sul resto un momento di stallo. 
Vorrei riuscire a dedicarmi a una cosa per volta


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarà una serata bellissima...vedrai :inlove:


Lo credo anch'io, con lui sto bene e anche se suonerà tutta sera non avrò la sensazione di essere sola


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io, con lui sto bene e anche se suonerà tutta sera non avrò la sensazione di essere sola


.
la musica è un toccasana per risollevare l'umore e poi se è la tua o quantomeno preferita ti aiuta a superare le tristezze .
Buona serata a te ed anche a voi tutti che siete colegati .
La mia giornata credo anzi lo so passeggiata in un centro commerciale spese varie e poi una pizza portata a casa che ordino fra un po per stasera talmente grande che facciamo a metà io e mia moglie e aggiungo anche un supplì, direte ma andate fuori...lo so dovrei prima aprire la zucca alla mia signora che non preferisce.
Poi mentre lei seguirà sanremo io farò la mia solita dormitina , direte aoh  che vita monotona non sembra ma a me piace poi ci sono altre cose e come ho sempre detto la mia vita è stata fatte da tappe quindi non pensate che non abbia fatto le ore piccole andavo per sale da ballo negli anni 90 perchè seguivo i balli standard e latino americani , poi messo per problemi mai risolti al ginocchio.
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giorni stranamente tranquilli
> Qualche pensiero per il figlio grande e quindi sono contenta che ci sia sul resto un momento di stallo.
> Vorrei riuscire a dedicarmi a una cosa per volta


Eheeeee illusa.
A me non è mai successo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io, con lui sto bene e anche se suonerà tutta sera non avrò la sensazione di essere sola


:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Incrociate le dita per me


----------

